
Thoughts on how to find alternate algebra-like systems - westoncb
http://westoncb.blogspot.com/2017/10/thoughts-on-how-to-find-alternate.html
======
westoncb
Author here: I'm mostly wondering if this is a direction people have looked
into before, or if it might be interesting after all, or if anyone can point
out to me why it's probably nonsense :)

